# cleaning map sensor



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Got that p0106 code thing going on. Was just wondering how you clean the map sensor without breaking it or should ijust get a new one?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

i used a clean sock with some throttle body cleaner to clean the sensor. 

read the last few posts (from this month) of this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-again-vortexers.-09-Rabbit-P0106-P2178-P2188


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

if you have any codes for the map sensor you need to check your fuel filter , if you take it off and its comes out black change your filter


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. I changed the fuel filter around 8k ago. I got the code after i installed the c2 mani and put about 1k on it. I did notice on install that the map sensor had alittle oil on it but didn't wanna mess with it and break it. But now since its throwing the code i figured I'd try to clean it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> Thanks. I changed the fuel filter around 8k ago. I got the code after i installed the c2 mani and put about 1k on it. I did notice on install that the map sensor had alittle oil on it but didn't wanna mess with it and break it. But now since its throwing the code i figured I'd try to clean it.


I would say try to clean it and see if that works. If not 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...Sensors/03C-906-051-F/03C-906-051-E/755/70949


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link i might just order one instead of cleaning it. mine has 102k on it and that looks like a good price to me.


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

I was having the same issue, brother. I just pulled the throttle body and cleaned it with a lint-free rag. I also pulled the MAP sensor under it, cleaned it as well as the receiving channel and then cleaned any oil out inside of the intake manifold with another lint-free rag on a stick. It took me 20 minutes and I haven't had the code back since. 

As long as you check the PCV valve first and make sure it's not a problem there, then it's just some oil buildup in the manifold that gets on the MAP sensor and a quick cleaning will take care of the problem. Just make sure that you clean above and below the throttle body opening in the manifold so that more oil doesn't drip right onto the MAP and you're cool. Should take care of the problem easily and free.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> Thanks for the link i might just order one instead of cleaning it. mine has 102k on it and that looks like a good price to me.


Great. Let me know if I can help with anything else.


----------

